# Will I be able to use the wifi in K3 overseas?



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I am an international user of the Kindle 2. I read with great pleasure and delight at the announcement of the new Kindle 3. Even though I was originally based in US when I got the Kindle 2 (US) and I still own a US address and credit card, I am not in the country frequently. 

I am interested in getting the Kindle 3, wifi version. I am just curious to know if the wifi will work using my local router and wireless? If the wireless works internationally, will I be able to buy books wirelessly just like when I was in US? What about blogs, newspapers etc?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see why not; i've always been able to use my wireless devices worldwide.  And it sounds to me like you'll buy by going to Amazon.com, so it should work for any of their digital products...

Betsy


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Currently I left my country as US since I still have my address there etc. But I worry that if I use the wifi overseas, I will be blocked because of my IP address. Will that be possible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh.  Now that I can't speak to, as I've never bought a book overseas...someone else will chime in.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The wifi is just a wireless device that allows you to access wireless networks like at home, work, hotels etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think the WiFi will be a problem anywhere.  The key is can you get to an open WiFi network. . .or. . . .will the Kindle allow for a log in on an secured one?


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, you have a good point... Now everyone's pushing for secured wireless. Even in my country, the general ones like the ones you get in Starbucks are secured. You need to have your own password and user ID to log onto the network


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Or, you could download and read the K3 manual.  It states it very clear.


----------



## sciencewhiz (Jul 25, 2010)

Certain wireless channels within 802.11b/g are only legal in certain countries. If you buy the Kindle in the US, it likely won't support channels 12-14. If you travel to a country where those channels are legal, you won't be able to connect to one. It's not likely to be a problem, but it's also not quite as simple of a question as it first appeared.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dawnflight1984 said:


> Yeah, you have a good point... Now everyone's pushing for secured wireless. Even in my country, the general ones like the ones you get in Starbucks are secured. You need to have your own password and user ID to log onto the network


I've been reading my manual  and, as I understand it, when you turn on WN it turns on both WiFi and the cell radio. If there's a WiFi network broadcasting its SSID, it will find it. You CAN enter a password. It will default to WiFi rather than the cell network if there's one available. If you know there's a network with SSID NOT broadcast. . .you can set it up by setting the network name and password. It will remember the WiFi networks but you can tell it to FORGET if it's one you'll never use again. If you turn OFF WN you also turn off WiFi. . . .I'm not clear whether, when you turn it back on, it'll remember networks you've already logged into once. But I'll be finding out with my home network once I get the thing. 

Note that they are releasing a version specifically for the UK. . . . . . .


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It will remember the WiFi networks but you can tell it to FORGET if it's one you'll never use again. If you turn OFF WN you also turn off WiFi. . . .I'm not clear whether, when you turn it back on, it'll remember networks you've already logged into once.


It's my understanding from reading the manual that once you connect to a Wi-Fi network the K3 will remember it until you tell it to forget it. It shouldn't matter if you turn WN off, i.e., turning off WN will not cause the K3 to forget a network.

This is how laptops work with Wi-Fi. It should be the same as using your laptop on your home wireless network or any other network you've connected to. This allows your laptop to connect automatically whenever you open your laptop at home. Whenever I visit relatives with my laptop, I open it up and it immediately connects if I've previously connected. When I connect to a client's network, even if it requires a passphrase the first time, the next time I walk into that office and open up my laptop I'm immediately connected to that network. I have dozens of Wi-Fi networks on my laptop, including friends, relatives, clients, hotels, restaurants, airports, etc., wherever I've connected to a network. It should be exactly the same with the K3.


----------

